

Compiling an Arduino sketch from scratch with GCC - poseid
http://thinkingonthinking.com/an-arduino-sketch-from-scratch/

======
poseid
I am actually looking for an easy way to get started with new Arduino
projects. Some kind of "npm run build; npm run upload"; for embedded code, and
then focus on the host part

------
poseid
there is also this discussion on github [https://github.com/Pinoccio/js-
stk500/issues/7#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/Pinoccio/js-
stk500/issues/7#issuecomment-88163576)

